# working on photos



## Douglas Feehan (May 26, 2009)

Shot with a Kodak easyshare dx7630 any pointers whould be great im very new to shooting pics so not really sure what this camera can do
Thanks


----------



## Jim15 (May 27, 2009)

I'm not an expert on cameras, but I think the pics are great.


----------



## george (May 27, 2009)

Nice photos;

but if you would like to go little into the theory - this is a great and yet simple tutorial on photgoraphy. Recommended and it was made by one of our members.

http://www.nealaddy.org/node/16


----------



## MDWine (May 27, 2009)

I wouldn't change a thing... except maybe the pen!
They look great, and appear to be very well balanced.


----------



## Ligget (May 30, 2009)

They look very clear from over here too!


----------

